

What started the biggest population boom in history?  - madkahn
https://medium.com/matter/1909ce55ada2
How Iran’s explosive expansion warns us about our overpopulated future —and shows us how to fix it.
======
dredmorbius
Too long, insufficient structure. Wall of text.

